# Ga power service to new home



## jcwduck (May 19, 2011)

POSTED THIS ON ANOTHER SECTION ACCIDENTLY. SORRY IF ITS A RE-RUN FOR YOU.

I AM BEGINNING CONSTRUCTION OF MY FIRST HOME. THE ELECTRIC SERVICE PROVIDER FOR MY AREA IS GA POWER. I WILL TRY TO KEEP THIS STORY AS SHORT AS POSSIBLE. 

IT WILL TAKE 1200' OF WIRE PLUS A FEW POLES TO GET SERVICE TO MY HOUSE. ALL WILL BE OVERHEAD, EXCEPT THE LAST  150' OR SO CONNECTING TO THE HOUSE WHICH WILL BE UNDERGROUND. 

IT IS GOING TO COST A LITTLE OVER $10K FOR THEM TO GET POWER TO MY HOUSE.   I CAN SAVE AROUND $1K IF ITS ALL OVERHEAD. 

THE ENGINEER IS REALY TRYING HELP CUT MY COSTS, BUT HIS HANDS ARE TIED. WHAT DO YALL THINK? ANY SUGGESTIONS?


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 19, 2011)

Thats the way it is now.


----------



## jcwduck (May 19, 2011)

Yeah dh. They said it changed in 2010. My luck


----------



## K80Shooter (May 19, 2011)

Does Hart EMC not cover your area? They might be cheaper.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (May 19, 2011)

That sucks, and I thought $1K was highway robbery to get my mobile home hooked up to the city power supply.


----------



## General Lee (May 19, 2011)

It's really a personal decision.Is not seeing power poles and lines in your yard  worth a $1,000 to you?


----------



## skiff23 (May 19, 2011)

For that much, I would compare what it would cost to install a solar system . At least then you would not have a power bill for the rest of your life. I know solar isnt cheap, but it would be worth looking into.


----------



## jcwduck (May 19, 2011)

K80- hart emc is not in my area. Ga power only.

General lee- the $1000 is not my issue. Its the other $9500 that is hard for me to grasp. 

A buddy of mine built about 5 years ago. Ga power ran 1600' overhead for free.


----------



## Dog Hunter (May 19, 2011)

Yes they changed.  It cost big bucks to run lines now.


----------



## jcwduck (May 19, 2011)

Skiff. That idea crossed my mind, need to look into it further. Thanks


----------



## General Lee (May 19, 2011)

jcwduck said:


> K80- hart emc is not in my area. Ga power only.
> 
> General lee- the $1000 is not my issue. Its the other $9500 that is hard for me to grasp.
> 
> A buddy of mine built about 5 years ago. Ga power ran 1600' overhead for free.


Oh,that would be an issue for me too.  I have heard of folks renting a trencher and laying the approved wire themselves but I'm not sure if that's an option with GP..........


----------



## win280 (May 19, 2011)

If you bought the underground feed wire and installed yourself,the meter/ disconnect would be at the road and they would probably require a transmission box close to you home.You would be responsible for everything past the meter/disconnect.
Probably cheaper to build the house closer to the street if possible.


----------



## zman (May 19, 2011)

tell them you will dig it in underground if they supply the wire.. they will work with you..


----------



## p&y finally (May 19, 2011)

zman said:


> tell them you will dig it in underground if they supply the wire.. they will work with you..



Yep, im an electrical contractor and deal with the power companies pretty often. Give Ga. power a call and have one of their enginers meet you at the building site. We've had several jobs in the past (actually have one going on right now) where the homeowner or contractor will do the trench to save money. 
 Another thing to consider is, how much difference is your electrician going to charge for an overhead service vs. underground? Generally I charge more for an overhead than underground so the 1K you save by going overhead all the way to the house, you may loose in the service.


----------



## georgiaboy (May 21, 2011)

I had a similar deal a couple of years ago on two properties. In both cases we trenched and GA Power and an EMC laid wire. We saved quite a bit in each case.


----------



## jcwduck (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for all the input. The latest plan the engineer is checking into, is like some have suggested. I will dig the trench 1000' or so from house to the road. That portion will be underground. The remaining 200' will be overhead going to the road. Ga power to supply all wire. It will be a little cheaper, plus its underground. Also there wire etc., so they would be responsible for it. It dosen't seem like there is any cheap way out.

go cargo-that shouldn't be an issue, but I see your point.


----------

